# Need the perfect species for a heavily planted 55gallon.



## deliriuum (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi 

Currently I'm keeping L.Curvicep's. 
Since I got my 55 gallon over a year ago, i've been looking for the "just right" fish for my set up. I've gone through numerous Dwarf Ciclids, various Gourami's, and a few others. (most of which have gone to friends or family). I'm looking for idea's on species.
*preferably a cichlid 
*plays well in a heavily planted 55.
*grow to around 6" -8"
*and though I'm flexible on this one, play well in a community tank.

Discus are an obvious option, but I'm concerned that I won't have the time to keep the water just right. and well spending that much on picky fish is a tough pill to swallow.

Another idea that's come up, is getting a "harem" of Apisto's. 2 males and 6-8 females. (Apistogramma baenschi being my favorite)









Most of the South/Central american's will dig up or eat the plants, and the water is wrong for African's.

My LFS guru, (he really is, helps the people, not the LFS) have had this conversation over a dozen times. Currently he has a 90g Discus tank, 120g Geo tank, and another 120g Frontosa tank. He loves his ciclids. He's suggested angels' and discus.

hmm, any suggestions


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Discus if you can handle having the temps around 83*.

That or australian rainbows??


----------



## deliriuum (Nov 22, 2008)

I've kept a few rainbows, the Bosmani (spelling?) and a few other's. Beautiful fish. I may have to take another look 

Discus I should research a little more, would the height of my 55 be problem?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Denison barbs


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

a pair of angels . . .


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *deliriuum*,

If you've got some good quality L. curviceps I'd keep them. However, if you can find them, I'd look at swapping your curviceps for 2 pairs of Laetacara sp. 'buckelkopf'. One of the members here at C-F recently bought some quality juvenile buckelkopf.

As for tankmates, if I could find some, I'd love to add a school of either Nannostomus mortenthaleri or Nannostomus marginatus to my L. dorsigerus tank.

Otherwise I really like my Lemon Tetras and Marbled Hatchetfish.

Finally, if you look at selling your curviceps, I believe a number of members on the South American board would like them.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What about some Pelvicachromis taeniatus? Ok, the males only grow to 3" and females about 2", but they'll do well in your water and they'll be fine with plants. They are one of the most attractive cichlids when spawning as well. (The females anyway).

I've also kept Geophagus steindachneri in heavily planted tanks, and while their sand sifting will disturb a plant from time to time, they don't harm them otherwise.


----------



## deliriuum (Nov 22, 2008)

Great suggestions thanks!

As for tank mates, I've always loved the Hemigrammus bleheri,( Rummynose Tetra). I had my LFS get a dozen a few months back. I picked them up, and they promptly died over the next week. He was dubious to begin with because apparently they don't travel well, But after watching a dozen of them school around my plants and color up like you wouldn't believe, I'm still sold on em' and will probably get another 24 or so in the near future.

I've tried angel's in the past, but didn't have much luck. My LFS has a local breeder that they get there angels from. As long as they use him I may pass, the quality doesn't seem to be there.

Those P.taeniatus are nice! beautiful color on those guys.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I, too, love rummynose. I have 10 in with my angels in a planted tank. Yes, they can sometimes be hard to keep alive at first. I let my LFS keep them in quarantine for two weeks before I bought mine and I only lost 2.

It should not be too difficult to get good angels from another store or another breeder . . . Heck, I have two from Petsmart that are huge and healthy, both of which I rescued from a neighbor's 10 gallon tall.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Another one for the rummynose bandwagon! Hollyfish has the right idea, let the fishstore keep 'em for a couple of weeks (reserve a group bigger than you necessarily intend) and let them deal with the deaths .


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen a ten gallon tall. Is it like a nano cube or something?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

As to the 10-gallon tall -- I think it was something she got from Petsmart. Not a nano-cube, more like a tower. Anyway, before I got into fish, I'd oohed and ahhed over it. Once I got into fish and understood the inappropriateness of if, I set up a planted 33 gallon tall and "adopted" the two angel fish (at that point with stunted fins) and one poor lonely cory. I got the cory some friends and the angels have been enjoying their bigger, albeit not ideally huge, tank for the past year.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmn... interesting....


----------



## deliriuum (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to give my LFS some credit :fish: . My fish guy did give me a full credit for all the rummynose.

I'm researching angel's again. In practice, how finicky are they?


----------

